# 6 Core i7 @ 4GHz



## chimuelo (Jul 1, 2018)

https://siliconlottery.com/products/8086k51g

This might not make sense to Composers, but for performers this is how to build a live rig that will last years as the operating temps are drastically reduced.

Since I can’t overclock using enterprise chipsets like the Q370 I really need 4GHz across all Cores.
SL guarantees it’s CPUs with a warranty and using a high quality motherboard with a no frills Layout and thick PCB means Im good to go for at least 5 years.
I’ll program and edit on my spare 1U so my new i7 8086k 1U can last even longer.

Already getting stable temps of 48-52C. No throttling on the Samsung 970, the Samsung Pro SSDs are as usual fast and cool, RAM DIMMs have their own 22k rpm fans.
Dynatron Liquid 1U Server Radiator has 2 x 22k fans.

These guys are the real deal. You want super high binned delidded CPUs check them out.
6 Cores @ 4GHz is easy, just for low temp rigs, but 5.2/5.3GHz CPUs must be insane.
I’ll never need that but if you do, here’s the place to go.


----------



## Sami (Jul 1, 2018)

The pricing on this is shocking honestly. Der8auer sells delidded 8700k CPUs via CaseKing in Europe and the 5.1 GHz guaranteed ones are nearly 700 Euros :O

Edit: They are 770 Euros...


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 1, 2018)

Pays for itself after a few nights.
I’m still using 4790ks just from server boards and proper cooling.
Glad to finally step up a notch.

By the time you buy delidding tools and high end thermal solutions the prices aren’t too out of line with custom DAW Builders.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 1, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> Pays for itself after a few nights.



Highly depends on what you're doing, really.

I agree that these prices are quite insane for what these things are.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 1, 2018)

It’s all about the base speed for single core needs and low temps if high binned silicon.

I’d love a 6 Core 4GhHz Xeon E but these 4790k’s are getting old.
Been great CPUs though, no complaints.

Delidd’s are steep but if you make money every week and need lower temps it’s a solid buy.
These guys think Im nuts though.
I wanted temps and asked for stock numbers before purchasing.
They’re use to guys wanting 5.1/5.2, etc.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## vintagevibe (Jul 1, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Highly depends on what you're doing, really.
> 
> I agree that these prices are quite insane for what these things are.



I’m constantly freezing tracks (or getting weird audio artifacts) due to CPU overload on an i7-2600K. Should I see a tremendous difference with an 8700K?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes, you should, 2600K is pretty long in tooth now.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 19, 2018)

Well this 8086k delidded @ stock speeds is a big jump up from a quad core.
Have done 3 outdoor gigs this month and temps are hanging from 47-52C.
I still open it up and spray compressed air on the break since it gets really cold.
A reward for serving me so well.


----------



## fraz (Jul 30, 2018)

Sami said:


> The pricing on this is shocking honestly. Der8auer sells delidded 8700k CPUs via CaseKing in Europe and the 5.1 GHz guaranteed ones are nearly 700 Euros :O
> 
> Edit: They are 770 Euros...



People can learn how to de-lid themselves. I've not done this but I have bought 2 de-lid tools or is it 3 (haha)-and plan to do this in the future.

Some planning and research is needed and some extra bits are needed.

You tube has some good tutorials on this as well and if someone is nervous about delidding an expensive CPU a real cheap one can be bought to practice on say 20 or 30 to get the hang of it.

The lower temperatures are proven too many times to ignore


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 4, 2018)

Even the cheap i3-8350k is a fast sucker.
Only costs 159 USD.

YouTube GuRu delidded it for overclocking purposes and commented the temps dropped, but the 6 Core CPUs is where you see the biggest difference.


----------



## fraz (Aug 5, 2018)

It's worth it for 15 c - 25c - Make a big difference


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 6, 2018)

Especially outside in summer.
My latest is a C236/Xeon E3-1275G that’s running cool @ 47C. No water, no delidding, just triple barrel fans. Even those are put on “Silent” but it’s far from silent.
Xeons use a alloy based thermal solution since they can’t be overclocked, so their sales pitch long life industrial work.
I’ll share this soon. it’s my first Asus workstation.
Supermicro, ASRock, all great builds, it was the placement of the NVMe in front of the fans that made me want it.
Great design.
P10S-M WS.


----------



## GtrString (Aug 7, 2018)

6 core sounds like old tech already.. https://www.cnet.com/news/amd-2nd-gen-32-core-ryzen-threadripper-2990wx-arrives-this-week/


----------

